# JSP: The module has not been deployed.



## 223 (16. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich übe mich derzeit in JSP, krieg jedoch nur schon das Hello World nicht zum laufen.

Was ich bisher getan habe:

- installation von JRE und JDK
- Umgebungsvariablen JAVA_HOME und JRE_HOME auf die entsprechenden Folders gemapt
- Tomcat installiert
- Tomcat gestartet
- Domain ist reserviert erreichbar

Netbeans:
- neues Web Projekt eröffnet
- Server zeigt auf Tomcat root directory
- servlet-api.jar eingebunden


Konsolen-output:

init:
deps-module-jar:
deps-ear-jar:
deps-jar:
library-inclusion-in-archive:
library-inclusion-in-manifest:
compile:
compile-jsps:
In-place deployment at C:\Users\abc\Documents\NetBeansProjects\JSPHelloWorld\build\web
Deployment is in progress...
deploy?config=file%3A%2FC%3A%2FUsers%2Fabc%2FAppData%2FLocal%2FTemp%2Fcontext3552998230438345493.xml&path=/JSPHelloWorld
http://localhost:8080/manager/deplo...xt3552998230438345493.xml&path=/JSPHelloWorld
C:\Users\abc\Documents\NetBeansProjects\JSPHelloWorld\nbproject\build-impl.xml:686: The module has not been deployed.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 37 seconds)



sieht hier vlt. jemand den Fehler!? :-/


Liebe Grüsse
223


----------



## megaflop (17. Dez 2010)

Du hast uns nur die Ausgabe des Buildskripts gezeigt - da steht die Ursache deines Problems leider nicht drinn. 

In Netbeans kannst du im Services-Fenster per Kontextmenü den server-log vom tomcat öffnen. Da sollte mehr zu deinem Problem zu finden sein. (insbesondere Stack-Traces)

Grüße,
megaflop


----------



## 223 (20. Dez 2010)

ich denke das von dir geschilderte log gefunden zu haben, allerdings seh ich da nix von nem stacktrace. das einzige was im tomcat log drinsteht sind diese allgemeinen informationen:

20.12.2010 22:17:12 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: contextInitialized()
20.12.2010 22:17:12 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: SessionListener: contextInitialized()


grüsse 223


----------

